# JONQUILISER! 1000 x a pleasure!



## zazap

All your posts are a real pleasure for me to read, 
Thanks for taking the time to write in these forums.

I have to say I usually read your posts and think, 
wow, she says it so much better!

I'll always think of you as a recomforting flower
(even if you changed your avatar)

CONGRATULATIONS

​


----------



## Joannes

Ja, amai, da's snel geregeld! That's 1000 interesting and most enjoyable questions and answers! Please keep on being a _bijvoorbeeld_ for all forum members, jonquiliser.  
(I know I shouldn't be teasing people about their mistakes, but I thought that was a really cute one. )

Op naar de tweeduizend!


----------



## lsp

Our paths don't cross often, but I recently read some very interesting, thoughtful, refreshing and fairminded contributions from you, so I felt like joining in your Congrats thread. 

Congratulations!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Don't know you very much either cause I'm only a lurker where you post.
But it's always interesting for me to read your post. 
Keep it up!


----------



## jonquiliser

Wow - thank you guys  This was a really nice surprise! 

Zazap, believe me, when I come by your posts, I too always find them very nice and interesting! Hope you'll stay long in the forum and to read much from you yet! Thank you for this wonderful surprise and for your words so kind!  

Joannes, heheh..Ja, die bijvoorbeeldjes...   Thank you for the congrats, and for your touch of humor!  Now I'm waiting for your thousandries


----------



## jonquiliser

lsp, thank you! Those were really kind words  And though we've not come across each other a lot, I have read quite some of your posts - around here reading and learning and having lots of fun also if I'm not posting very actively everywhere. And it's always as nice to see how helpful forumers there are around here!

KaRiNe_Fr, thank you! Sometimes I'm a bit of a lurker in the corners where you hang out, too, because I've read you too at times . And that jonquil in the picture is actually nice! Funny thing is, despite my name I'm not particularly fond of daffodil kind of flowers - but the word is irresistible! (Oh and btw, that's some motto, eh!  )


----------



## nichec

I love reading your posts in CD forum
So....I *wiki* you, but there's nothing I can find.......
Congratulations to a truly talented member


----------



## Trisia

I'm also a fan that never joins in the same discussions but enjoys reading them. A lot. Congratulations, hope you have a loooooooooooooong stay in the forums.

Trisia


----------



## Etcetera

Congratulations Jonquiliser! 
Happy postiversary to you!


----------



## Cecilio

Enhorabuena por tu primer milenio, Jonqui. Llevas poco tiempo en este foro pero has entrado con mucha fuerza y con muchas ganas de aportar cosas y de aprender.

Ahí va la única palabra que sé en finlandés: KIITOS!


----------



## dn88

*Congrats jonquiliser!!! That was pretty quick, good job! 

Though we rarely see each other in the forums (mostly in OL and EO), I want to thank you for all your posts so far, and I'm sure there are much more postiversaries to come. 

Best wishes,

dn88*


----------



## jonquiliser

*Thank you!*

Nichec - thank you too! Soon no one will talk about googling or wikiing, not wordreferencing is the way to go!  And I hope to see you around a lot still!

Trisia, thanks! That's very nicely said  I'm afraid I *will* stay long, being this addicted to the place...  

Etcetera - spasiba! (No cyrillic letters here :|) Where does one apply to get into the University of WordReference?! 

Cecilio, kiitos! La verdad es que me he quedado enganchada... pero es que me lo paso más bien...! Y esto gracias a que hay tanta gente tan dispuesta a ayudar, siempre. He leído muchos de tus posts, y con mucho gusto, aunque yo misma no escriba muy a menudo en el foro español. Espero verte mucho por aquí aún 

dn88 - thank you! Both for the congratulations, and for your posts! I wonder, do people get post crisis here when the notice their post count increases? ...


----------



## María Madrid

Grattis!! och tusen tack för din hjälp. Saludos desde los Madriles,


----------



## Eva Maria

Congrats Jonquiliser!

¿Cómo no voy a felicitar a la habitante de los hielos perpetuos en los confines de la tierra más culta de WR? (No todo los días te consultan sobre términos heideggerianos)!!!!

Además, tu avatar es incomparable. ¿No creéis que resulta inquietante ese bufón que lleva su propio rostro en "miniatura" en el bastón de juglar? (shakespearian-igmarbergmanesque)

Don't stop asking interesting questions for 1.000 posts more!

Eva Maria


----------



## Hakro

Grattis, Jonquiliser! Jatka samaan tapaan!

Hakro


----------



## jonquiliser

María, ¡gracias! Och många hälsningar ditåt också 

Gracias, Eva Maria; ¿A que es un poco tétrico el bufón! . y ¡cuánto piropo!   (Y tampoco es todos los días que se recibe respuestas sobre términos heideggerianos, así que gracias a ti también ) 

Hakro, tackartackar! En todellakaan osannut odottaa tällaista huomioto ihmisistä, ihan liikuttaa...!


----------



## alexacohen

Jonquil.
Please don't stop writing.
I enjoy too much discussing with you.
Big hug from cold airport.

Alexa


----------



## geve

Congratulations Jonquiliser! This forum can certainly take a good dose of jonquilising. 
But be careful now... you do know that 1000+ members are suspect, right? 
If you ever feel overrun with all the brilliant posts you perpetrate, here's an alternative mask for you.


----------



## Argónida

Jonquiliser, eres una forera imprescindible por muchas razones.

Respecto al avatar, no sé qué decirte. A mí me gustaba más el antiguo, el de la flor, era mucho más propio de una mujer, ¿no? 

Un saludo cariñoso.

Argónida


----------



## jonquiliser

Alexa, thank you - and a warm aperta back to you in that cold airport  For me too, the discussions have been too enjoyable to stop writing here  Hope to see you around a lot still!

geve, haha! I know, thousandplussers _are_ suspicious - especially those that are already beyond 6000 and hidden behind strange masks  Me, I might change mine one of these days, now that I got such a stylish one!  Thank you (she said, with a Gallic hug)!

Argónida, jeje, mi identidad queer se salvó por los pelos entonces  con el cambio de avatar   Aunque el antiguo también molaba...! Gracias por las felicitaciones, y siempre es un placer leerte a ti, así que espero hacerlo mucho aún. Un besito


----------



## jester.

Jonquiliser,

Congratulations! Your posts are always very interesting to read. They are indeed 1000 x a pleasure.


----------



## aceituna

*¡Muchas felicidades!*

De regalo por tus 1000 posts, una colección de palabras para pronunciar:
escenario, asceta, oscilar, escéptico, descenso, disciplina...


----------



## chics

¡¡¡Hola Jonqui!!!
¿¡Pero por qué te cambiaste tu foto!? 
No te reconocía... yo pensando "mira, otra tipa que se copia el nombre...", y además el jóquer me da un mal rollo... Brrr! Y miedo! ¿Por qué? Si todos te queremos y te respetamos, no lo necesitas...
Y ahora que ya tienes mil, ya eres mayor de edad en posts. Tendrás que ponerte la reina de corazones o algo así. ¡Pero no ésta!
Pues muchas felicidades y gracias, siempre es un placer encontrarte por ahí.
Besitos.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi Jonquiliser,

Proficiat met je eerste duizend!

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Vanda

Sempre quis saber se você era ele ou ela.  É muito reconfortante ver uma pessoa tão dedicada a aprendizagem seja lá de que língua for, mesmo que seja o português que interessa a tão poucos!
É muito bom contar com você nos nossos fórums!


----------



## jonquiliser

jester, thank you! And to my great pleasure, I see we are comrades-in-jesterhood  

aceituna, ¡menudo trabalenguas! Estuve practicando estas palabritas mientras me zampaba un delicioso yogurcillo de soja con árandanos, y ni quiero contarte cómo ha quedao la mesa...  ¡Muchas gracias por tus felicitationes!

Chics - oseaque... el avatar tan expresivo de todo lo que tengo por dentrísimo...  ¡buuah! Jo, me das ya dudas proto-existenciales posmundiales...  Si no pretendía asustar a nadie... A ver si aún lo cambio algún día  Mientras tanto, unas gracias muy enfatizadas por las felicitaciones!


----------



## jonquiliser

Hoi Frank, grantangi! (*'k W*eet (!) niet als dat correct is, heb 't maar in een woordenboek opgezocht) Salutjes 

Olá Vanda - creio que nem sou ela nem ele...  Obrigada pelas felicitações é mais obrigada ainda pela tua presencia e ajuda coa sempre se pode contar! Uma apertinha 

Jo, qué halagá una se siente


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Jonquiliser:*

*Siempre es un placer encontrarte en este espacio virtual. Muchas gracias por todos tus posts, siempre tan enriquecedores y repletos de ideas.*

*Un saludo desde Montjuïc (hoy sin sol...) y... FORÇA BARÇA (hoy la necesita -la fuerza-)*

*TPS*


----------



## Joannes

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> * y... FORÇA BARÇA (hoy la necesita -la fuerza-)*


i Mallorca també, looking good for the moment.

Was that chat? Then led me congratulate jonquiliser once again.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Joannes said:


> i Mallorca també, looking good for the moment.
> 
> Was that chat? Then led me congratulate jonquiliser once again.


 
¡Mañana los amigos de Madrid van a tener que cambiar el desayuno de churros por ensaimadas! 

Un beso a todos, madridistas inclusive


----------



## jonquiliser

Traductrix, las gracias van para ti, que tantos posts graciosos, amables e interesantes compartes con todos nosotros (y -as) aquí en el foro! Siempre leo lo que escribes con mucha curiosidad  ¿Barça? Esto tiene que ver con fútbol, ¿verdad? (Perdonar mi ignorancia )  Un saludo desde un pueblecito simpatiquito y verdecito, ya no soleado pero con luz eterna 

Joannes


----------



## zazap

Vamos a ver... Este thread parece un foro de fútbol...¡No me lo puedo creer!
No os puedo dejar 5 minutos...
Hay que estar en todas...
Estuve a punto de apretar el boton rojo, pero como me caéis bien...
(saludo jonquiliser)
zazap!


----------



## Joannes

Tienes razón, lo siento. If it's of any comfort, we sure learnt our lesson.


----------



## María Madrid

jonquiliser said:


> ¿Barça? Esto tiene que ver con fútbol, ¿verdad?


Sí... final de liga hoy. Adivina quien ha ganado. Una pista: desde mi casa oigo el ruido del estadio en plena celebración! Saludos,


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

María Madrid said:


> Sí... final de liga hoy. Adivina quien ha ganado. Una pista: desde mi casa oigo el ruido del estadio en plena celebración! Saludos,


 
María, _my dear_, igual no te lo crees, pero por aquí también se oyen petardos y cohetes, y eso que el Bernabeu queda muy lejos... Mucho amante del merengue (y no precisamente del son dominicano ni del dulce) tenemos por aquí...

¡Mil perdones, amiga Zazap! Jonquiliser... mira que convertirse tu hilo en una conversación futbolística... ¡No te lo mereces! Mil perdones a ti también...


----------



## jonquiliser

Bueno, mientras no os pongáis en plan gamberro, dándoles patadas a vuestros ordenatas, escribiendo insultos, gritando en mayúsculas...  

Jeje


----------



## Eugin

*jonquiliser*!!
Congrats on your first milestone!!! Though we haven´t crossed paths too often... or probably never.... I really admire you for your mastery in so many languages!!! You are one of a kind!!! 

Ohh!! Empecé este hilo en inglés (aunque quería hacerlo en español) pero lo dejo así porque no quiero borrar lo ya dicho... ¿no?
Así que eso: que eres un fenómeno al animarte a parlotear en tantos idiomas!! ¡Eres una Torre de Babel en persona!! 

*FELICITACIONES *y espero encontrarnos más (o empezar a hacerlo) por los foros, ok?? 
Fuerte abrazo!


----------



## frida-nc

*GreetingsJonquiliser*
*(le jongleur à la jonquille?)
polÍmata, polÍglota
*​* I am also one of those fans who like your enthusiasm and your fresh ideas. Stay with us, and we'll meet everybody (the entire world) here in WR eventually!*


----------



## krolaina

*¡¡Felices primeros 1000!!*​A esto se le llama llegar en deshora... 

Primero pedirte disculpas por haberte cambiado de sexo...(¡gracias Argónida!) y segundo, felicitarte por ese dominio de idiomas, empezando por el español. Me dejas así .

Te mando un regalito...oops!!,  no,no, el regalito es éste, para que cambies de estilo.

Enhorabuena, ¡¡sigue así!!

Enorme beso.​


----------



## Railway

Moitas felicidades JONQUILISER!!

Agardemos que a partir de agora coincidamos un pouquiño mais. Non todo-los días coñecese a un finés/sueco (de onde eres?), que tamén é medio vigués!!

E ainda por riba gústache Calvin e Hobbes. Rapaz, ti tes que se-la repanocha! 

Apertas dende as Illas Cies!!  (ogalla estivese alí... estou na oficina...  )


----------



## jonquiliser

frida-nc, thank you so much! Polímata? Sounds like someone who kills a lot  I'll sure stay around, there are so many nice people here! And yeah, we'll eventually meet everyone in the universe of WR 

¡Muchas gracias, Krolaina!! Cómo mola ese traje, ¡me lo pongo ahora mismo! Quiero decir, el segundo  Y mucho me queda por aprender, pero si aprendo, es gracias a que hay gente tan maja y dispuesta a ayudar.. por eso sigo aquí! Un abrazote 

¡Railway, graciñas! Habería que trasladar a oficina esa pras Cies  E eu aquí tamén, encerrada (enpechada? ) nun piso coas fiestras tapadas...  (mais axiña xa non - e ademáis, Calvin e Hobbes están aquí comigo ) E, son de Finlandia, a pesares de ser suecofalante...  ¡Bicos pra tí!


----------



## Eugin

¿Y a mí no me saludas??


----------



## jonquiliser

Eugin, perdóname!!!! Acabo de ver tu post! Claro que te saludo, y ahora te doy unas gracias *muy enfáticas*, por pasar por aquí, por felicitarme y por decir cosas tan buenas de mí!   Yo también espero que empecemos a leernos por aquí - qué guay esto, tan lejos geográficamente y poder encontrarse aquí! Por cierto, tu gallingata es magnífica (así la interpreto yo)  Así que, un beso mú grande, saludos pá Argentina, y hasta prontito, vale?


----------



## Crescent

Querida Jonqui (con permiso   )

Yo también vi hace bastante tiempo, que estabas celebrando tu postiversario!  Pero la verdad es que no me atreví felicitarte porque nunca nos hemos coincidado por los foros, entonces yo pensé que a ti te parecería raro si una cualquiera desconocida viniera decirte:

Felicitaciones por tu mil!!!!!!!!!!!  

Pero luego vi a tu post en mi hilo, y pensé que no te importaría tanto!! 
Espero verte mucho más a menudo en los foros!


----------



## krolaina

Crescent said:


> una cualquiera desconocida


 
Mi niña, desconocida tal vez...¡pero de "una cualquiera" nada!


----------



## Crescent

krolaina said:


> Mi niña, desconocida tal vez...¡pero de "una cualquiera" nada!


Kroli!!!!!   

*la abraza de repente*    Si Heidi es mi mami adoptiva, quieres ser tu mi hermana mayor??


----------



## jonquiliser

Crescent, ¿cómo me van a molestar tus felicitaciones y ese mensaje tan bonito! Krolaina tiene toda la razón, una cualquiera no eres, y espero que pronto no me seas desconocida tampoco!  Gracias por las felicitaciones y hasta prontito!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

FELICIDADES JONQUILISER...!!!!
ERES GENIAL, A MI ME ENCANTA TU AVATAR.
UN BESO DESDE ACA DEL CARIBE.
CON CALORCITO LATINO, JEJEJE

ROSANGELUS
​


----------



## e.ma

Tus posts me privan.

Cuídate mucho

pd: y no cambies de estilo


----------



## jonquiliser

Querid@s, muchas gracias! 

Rosangelus, te has ganado unos puntitos extra, eh, por piropear a mi avatar  ¡Muchas gracias por venir aquí a felicitarme, y un besazo pallá también!

e.ma., espero que tú tampoco cambies de estilo, y que te vea por aquí mucho aún . Y por cierto, tu firma es genial  ¡Gracias y un abrazo!


----------



## badgrammar

Just to add mine here:  BRAVO Jonquiliser!  It's great to have you here!  Great threads, great posts, great contributions!!!


----------



## jonquiliser

Thank you, badgrammar, for dropping by here and for being in the forum  It's great to be in this great forum, and the greatest thing about it are all the great people you come across here!


----------



## Suehil

Wat verlaat, maar toch van harte!
Sue


----------



## jonquiliser

Sue, dank je om langs te komen


----------

